# poisson d'avril !



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

le pape est mort...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Il fallait intervertir le titre et le contenu


----------



## joanes (1 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le pape est mort...



Reynier III est mort


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Avril 2005)

Microsoft l'annonce : Longhorn est disponible


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Je me prête au jeu : Tiger est out


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

les Socialistes disent OUI !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> les Socialistes disent OUI !



Non ça c'est plutôt vrai


----------



## Freelancer (1 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> les Socialistes disent OUI !



La CFDT aussi (ils disent oui a tout, remarque    )


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

Francis Perrin est pret à figurer dans la prochaine campagne Kelton !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Avril 2005)

L'équipe de France de foot a gagné


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

I love Mister Gates


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

j'ai bon caractère


----------



## Malkovitch (1 Avril 2005)

SonnyBoy a un mac.

heu autant pour moi.


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2005)

J'ai décidé de me taire.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai décidé de me taire.



ouf: tu m'as fait peur


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

Par decret municipal , la flaque d'Avignon sera fermée du 14 au 15 mai pour cause de de travaux


----------



## valoriel (1 Avril 2005)

Steve Jobs vient de publier son blog dans lequel il dévoile la stratégie d'Apple pour les dix ans à venir. C'est vachement bien fait, avec les dates de sortie, les dates des keynotes, etc... En plus pour les 1000 premier à laisser un commentaire il y a une iSight offerte.. si si


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

j'ai couché avec vincmyl !  :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Avril 2005)

Je suis une bête en informatique


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

Tiger en GM !


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai couché avec vincmyl !  :love:



Encore un peu j'y croyais !! :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

le bar ferme :affraid:


----------



## duracel (1 Avril 2005)

Elvis est vivant.


----------



## prerima (1 Avril 2005)

J'ai arreté l'alcool ! :love: :love: :love: :mouais:


----------



## macelene (1 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Par decret municipal , la flaque d'Avignon sera fermée du 14 au 15 mai pour cause de de travaux



Et celui-là, il est vert peut être...?


----------



## Freelancer (1 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Elvis est vivant.



Ouais, meme qu'il s'est refugié sur une ile deserte avec lady di


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et celui-là, il est vert peut être...?



oh toute de suite les menaces  
a moins que l'on refasse un remake des problemes de voisinage de Sans aucun Doute


----------



## toys (1 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, meme qu'il s'est refugié sur une ile deserte avec lady di


oui mais tout ca sa nous ramene pas Patrick roy ni DALIDA


----------



## sofiping (1 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et celui-là, il est vert peut être...?



je donnerai les noms de tous ceux qui m'ont coudboulé a Mr Vendez pour avoir dit que la flaque serait fermée le 14 mai


----------



## Freelancer (1 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais tout ca sa nous ramene pas Patrick roy ni DALIDA



Dalida est partie???????


----------



## toys (1 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Dalida est partie???????




oui mais dans nos coeur elle sera toujours là!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Francis Lalanne met fin a sa carriere de troubadour

(j'allais qd meme pas dire chanteur   )


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Avril 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> Francis Lalanne met fin a sa carriere de troubadour
> 
> (j'allais qd meme pas dire chanteur   )


Ah ben non y a des limites à tout


----------



## bouilla (1 Avril 2005)

y'a un ipod-ds


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

j'aime les poissons d'avril......:mouais:

bon, j'ai meme pas reussi a me convaincre, tant pis......


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le pape est mort...


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Avril 2005)

Y'as pas de modos aujourd'hui


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le bar ferme :affraid:



ça ça va faire des deçus demain quand ils s'apercevront que ce n'est pas un poisson d'avril.


----------



## dool (1 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça ça va faire des deçus demain quand ils s'apercevront que ce n'est pas un poisson d'avril.



Bonne fête petit


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2005)

Les modos encouragent le flood


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2005)

Hulk fait caca tout vert

Spiderman est constipé. Du coup, il tisse partout

Patricia Cornwell a vu l'homme invisible

Makie a fait un sans faute à la dictée de Bernard Pivot

Amok c'est fait le maillot

MacG sous-traite du temps de cerveau humain disponible pour TF1

DocEvil en a une toute petite

SonnyBoy est membre actif aux jeunesses UMP


----------



## KARL40 (1 Avril 2005)

Je vous aime tous ! 

:love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2005)

Je ne suis pas vieux


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ficelle a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > le pape est mort



Cette année les poissons sont accrochés vivants :affraid: Enfin vivants...


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2005)

La nouvelle de la mort du Pape Jean-Paul II, vient d'être annoncée sur Radio Vatican à 10h28.

Alors, toutes les blagues et poissons d'Avril le concernant ne sont pas forcément bienvenues.


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> SonnyBoy a un mac.
> 
> heu autant pour moi.



en passant, on écrit "au temps pour moi" et on respecte le langage militaire merci ! 

fallait-il comprendre "sonnyboy est un mac" ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous aime tous !
> 
> :love:



Et moi je te déteste :rateau: :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2005)

j'ai couché avec SMG !  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Avril 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle de la mort du Pape Jean-Paul II, vient d'être annoncée sur Radio Vatican à 10h28.


 
Radio Vatican est une bonnne radio...  

'+


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> j'ai couché avec SMG !  :love:



Tant que c'est pas une taupe naine chatertonée au scotch rose candy, j'ai rien contre.


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle de la mort du Pape Jean-Paul II, vient d'être annoncée sur Radio Vatican à 10h28.
> 
> _Alors, toutes les blagues et poissons d'Avril le concernant ne sont pas forcément bienvenues._


_

Le cardinal Ruini appelle les Italiens à prier pour le pape
Le cardinal italien Camillo Ruini, vicaire du pape et chargé d'annoncer la mort du souverain pontife, a invité vendredi les Italiens à prier pour Jean Paul II dont la santé "s'aggrave".
vendredi 01 avril 2005*-*10:48

Le pape Jean Paul II n'est pas dans le coma (Vatican)
Le pape Jean Paul II "n'est pas dans le coma", a déclaré vendredi en milieu de matinée une source autorisée du Vatican.
vendredi 01 avril 2005*-*10:38

Le pape est dans le coma (TV SkyItalia)
Le pape Jean Paul II "est dans le coma", a annoncé vendredi la chaîne italienne d'information continue SkyItalia.
vendredi 01 avril 2005*-*10:27_ 

Vu que ce n'est que contradictions sur contradictions, je pense que l'on a encore un peu de temps pour les blagues, et autres poissons d'avril...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vu que ce n'est que contradictions sur contradictions, je pense que l'on a encore un peu de temps pour les blagues, et autres poissons d'avril...



Les spéculations et autres paris sont ouverts : le pape et Régnier ont cassé leur pipe.


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Les spéculations et autres paris sont ouverts : le pape et Régnier ont cassé leur pipe.



Le commissaire Moulin aussi ?! :affraid:


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le commissaire Moulin aussi ?! :affraid:



ben oui !

Je me souviens d'un proverbe que me disait feu ma grand-mère. C'est du retranscrit par tradition orale au sein de la famille :

"Tant va la pipe au moulin qu'à la fin elle se casse."

Ca doit bien avoir un rapport ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

si c'est pas malheureux ça... Casser des pipes, à son âge... La pov' mémé !! :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (1 Avril 2005)

*FICELLE* m'a livré le viel ecran qu'il m'avait promis il y a 10 ans  
 
 
.


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *FICELLE* m'a livré le viel ecran qu'il m'avait promis il y a 10 ans
> 
> 
> .



enfin une bonne vanne !  :love:


----------



## Berthold (1 Avril 2005)

Georges Bush a accepté de signer la convention de Kyoto.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2005)

Finalement, je ne divorce plus et je me remets avec ma femme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Comment ça c'est pas crédible?


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Avril 2005)

Steve Jobs quitte Apple ....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Le pape va bien


----------



## steinway (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Non ça c'est plutôt vrai



plutot


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Les modos encouragent le flood



ça deviendrait vite le souk mais Global aurait 77000 post.....


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

SonnyBoy et Supermoquette sont acteurs dans "Les choristes". Rôle acquis facilement car ils chantent tous les dimanches dans la chorale de leur paroisse.

Certaines gazettes prétendent même que depuis ils vivent ensemble dans un petit village de montagne, près de la frontière Franco-Suisse.


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Y'as pas de modos aujourd'hui



Si, mais il s'agit d'une expérience : juste pour voir combien vont oser sortir une vanne sur la mort du pape en pensant qu'ils sont les premiers à la faire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a décidé de convoler en justes noces avec Monica Bellucci et Roberto sera leur témoin   Mackie est pressenti pour tenir le rôle de l'angelot au sommet du gâteau, Robertav jouera de l'orgue. Bengilli servira de demoiselle d'honneur et Modern-Thing sera le pasteur.


----------



## Bilbo (1 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil en a une toute petite


Je ne l'ai pas comprise.


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais il s'agit d'une expérience : juste pour voir combien vont oser sortir une vanne sur la mort du pape en pensant qu'ils sont les premiers à la faire.


 
Y'a pas photo.
C'est ficelle


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais il s'agit d'une expérience : juste pour voir combien vont oser sortir une vanne sur la mort du pape en pensant qu'ils sont les premiers à la faire.


Et dire que j'ai édité la mienne dès que j'ai allumé la télé, comme je regrette


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

Elle poste indépendamment et n'édite plus ses messages.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Amok serait de bonne humeur aujourd'hui


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Édition


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

SM a décidé de s'assagir !



La preuve :



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que j'ai édité la mienne dès que j'ai allumé la télé


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Amok a décidé de convoler en justes noces avec Monica Bellucci



Impossible : je suis encore marié à Jennifer Connelly .


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Impossible : je suis encore marié à Jennifer Connelly .



C'est vrai  cependant elle s'est réveillée en se disant que Mackie était l'homme de sa vie  Elle a donc décidé de demander le divorce et de garder un partie du mobilier  Rien ne dis qu'elle ne reviendra pas


----------



## Nephou (1 Avril 2005)

enfin je trouve qu'à une semaine près (vendredi dernier pour ceux qui suivent pas) celà aurait été beaucoup plus &#8220;drôle&#8221;


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'étais son maquilleur sur _Hot Spot._
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Dis donc toi : je te laisse Monica, tu touches pas à Jennifer, ok ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc toi : je te laisse Monica, tu touches pas à Jennifer, ok ?!



Jennifer a décidé que décidément Mackie ne valait pas son père  Cette femme est décidément imprévisible


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> SM a décidé de s'assagir !


tss tsss tsss rien à voir, ça collait plus avec l'actu


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Jennifer a décidé que décidément Mackie ne valait pas son père



C'est pas un poisson d'avril, ca !  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu un carton plein d'album et j'ai trouvé ça *mal imprimé* : j'ai tout renvoyé avec une lettre d'insultes.
> :love:



Roberto a décidé de partir en voyage avec Monica et d'éviter de faire de la publicité mensongère que MacG  Pépita est ravie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un poisson d'avril, ca !  :mouais:



Certain dirait que ça dépend de quel point de vue on se place :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

les *ZAmis* !!!! *Pepita vient* les 14 et 15 mai !!!!




Roberto ? ça va ?


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais il s'agit d'une expérience : juste pour voir combien vont oser sortir une vanne sur la mort du pape en pensant qu'ils sont les premiers à la faire.


 c'est vrai ça, sont gonflés les medias, c'est pas des blagues à faire


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> les *ZAmis* !!!! *Pepita vient* les 14 et 15 mai !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lorna aussi


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

On ferme.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On ferme.



'tain, celle la, j'y ai cru....


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> SonnyBoy et Supermoquette sont acteurs dans "Les choristes". Rôle acquis facilement car ils chantent tous les dimanches dans la chorale de leur paroisse.
> 
> Certaines gazettes prétendent même que depuis ils vivent ensemble dans un petit village de montagne, près de la frontière Franco-Suisse.



Pourvu qu'il ne fassent pas de petits...


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, celle la, j'y ai cru....



Maintenant, tu sais donc ce qu'est un nioub !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, tu sais donc ce qu'est un nioub !



ben, je savais deja, c'est ce que n'est pas un nioube que j'aimerai savoir......


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> On ferme.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Avril 2005)

D'ailleurs le Grand Prix de Monaco est annulé cette année.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Benjamin maîtrise toute des ficelles de vBulletin


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2005)

L'inscription à MacG, avec effet rétroactif, devient payante. Chaque message posté sera facturé 0,50 cts d'euro. Pour ceux ayant participé depuis l'ouverture jusqu'à ce jour, un tarif spécial de 0,40 cts d'euro/post a été décidé. les factures seront envoyées sous quinzaine.

Il va sans dire que les modérateurs ne sont pas concernés par cette décision.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a décidé de faire cadeau de leurs posts aux plus gros posteurs sur ces deniers personnels, Global est ravi


----------



## bebert (1 Avril 2005)

On a trouvé de l'eau sur Mars !!!


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> enfin je trouve qu'à une semaine près (vendredi dernier pour ceux qui suivent pas) celà aurait été beaucoup plus ?drôle?



Oui, ça dénote un manque de classe certain, ou un certain manque de classe (ça marche dans les deux sens) :love: :bebe:


----------



## Grug (1 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'inscription à MacG, avec effet rétroactif, devient payante. Chaque message posté sera facturé 0,50 cts d'euro. Pour ceux ayant participé depuis l'ouverture jusqu'à ce jour, un tarif spécial de 0,40 cts d'euro/post a été décidé. les factures seront envoyées sous quinzaine.
> 
> Il va sans dire que les modérateurs ne sont pas concernés par cette décision.


 ca va avec la mesure du jour qui fait passer les nioubies en mauve, les floudeurs en vert et les modos en bleu ? (benjamin reste en rouge avec vbulletin  )


----------



## Macounette (1 Avril 2005)

Apple nous sort enfin un PDA. :love: il est décrit ici : c'est l'iPoc.  :rateau:


----------



## Applecherry (1 Avril 2005)

Demain ma prof de maths se déguise en strip-teaseuse (c'est une bombe)


========> Tiens, un kernel Panic!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

je l'avoue : je suis la femme de roberto .....


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'avoue : je suis la femme de roberto .....



roberto cocco ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Un dernier :
Hollande est socialiste


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Un dernier :
> Hollande est socialiste



encore une derniere ?

on ferme dans deux minutes....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

ficelle est un imbécile
voilà mon dernier


----------



## ficelle (2 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le pape est mort...



c'etait une blague !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'avoue : je suis la femme de roberto .....



ce sont les fautes qu'on avoue


----------



## Philou309 (2 Avril 2005)

Le vatican se met à l'informatique...


----------



## valoriel (2 Avril 2005)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Le vatican se met à l'informatique...


Sérieux tu aurais dit ça le premier avril, tout le monde t'aurait rit au nez. Mais là, c'est du sérieux mon gars  Il faudrait déplacer le thread dans la rubrique rumeur non


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Avril 2005)

bon.... je suis en retard, mais je voulais apporté mon petit cailloux.

_Le prince régnait._  

j'y ai pensé le jour où j'ai entendu à la radio qu'il n'allait pas bien... mais je pensait que plus de monde y penserait.... surtout des journaux comme le canard enchaîner etc... mais j'ai rien vue alors je met ça ici.


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ficelle a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    

À+


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Avril 2005)

il a évité le poisson mais cette fois il est mort jean paul


----------

